# Canon U.S.A. Debuts New Flagship EOS-1D X Mark II DSLR Camera At 2016 WPPI Show



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 1, 2016)

```
<p><em>Attendees Will Be Treated to Demonstrations by Canon’s Prominent Explorers of Light at WPPI Booth #401</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y.</strong> – At this year’s WPPI Wedding & Portrait Conference + Expo on March 7-9 at the MGM Convention Center in Las Vegas, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, will challenge attendees with Canon See Impossible at booth #401. Show attendees can get a first look at the new Canon EOS-1D X Mark II DSLR camera, as well as the latest lenses, the latest in Canon printers including the imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 and a Canon Explorers of Light photo gallery. Those in attendance will also be invited to print up to five of their own photographs using Canon’s DreamLabo 5000 inkjet production photo printer, which produces quality prints with high image resolution and enhanced color range. Additionally, several of Canon’s renowned Explorers of Light photographers will be providing live informative demonstrations both on stage at the Canon booth and during show seminars.</p>
<p>“We are excited to debut our new flagship DSLR at a show like WPPI, which hosts some of the most passionate imaging enthusiasts,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “We plan to provide inspirational lectures and an assortment of innovative products for them to experience so that they have the ability to see the impossible.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOL Speaker Schedule</strong>

The main stage in the Canon booth will feature presentations from Canon Explorers of Light (schedule subject to change), including one of Canon’s newest Explorers, Portrait Photographer Sue Bryce, who will also be delivering the Expo’s keynote speech on Tuesday, March 8th at 8pm.</p>
<table class="table table-bordered table-striped">
<thead>
<tr>
<th><strong> </strong></th>
<th><strong>Monday, March 7</strong></th>
<th><strong>Tuesday, March 8</strong></th>
<th><strong>Wednesday, March 9</strong></th>
</tr>
</thead>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td><strong>10:00 a.m. </strong></td>
<td><strong>Bob Davis</strong></p>
<p><u>Live Shoot</u>

Lighting on Location:

Big Light Out of a Speedlite</td>
<td><strong>Lindsay Adler</strong></p>
<p><u>Live Shoot</u>

Creative In-Camera Techniques

with the Canon EOS 5D Mark III</td>
<td><strong>Denis Reggie</strong></p>
<p><u>Lecture</u>

Flash Secrets Exposed</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><strong>10:45 a.m.</strong></td>
<td><strong>Denis Reggie</strong></p>
<p><u>Lecture</u>

Quiet Wedding Witness</td>
<td><strong>Denis Reggie</strong></p>
<p><u>Lecture</u>

Gear Bag Unzipped</td>
<td><strong>Sue Bryce</strong></p>
<p><u>Lecture</u>

Canon EOS 5DS</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><strong>11:30 a.m.</strong></td>
<td><strong>Lindsay Adler</strong></p>
<p><u>Live Shoot</u>

5 Tips for Striking

Beauty Photography</td>
<td><strong>Sue Bryce</strong></p>
<p><u>Live Shoot</u>

Photographing Dance Style

and Fine Art Portraits</td>
<td><strong>Peter Hurley</strong></p>
<p><u>Live Shoot</u>

The Hurley Headshot System</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><strong>12:15 p.m.</strong></td>
<td><strong>Joe Bussinick</strong></p>
<p><u>Lecture</u>

“P” Could

Be for Professional</td>
<td><strong>Joe Bussinick</strong></p>
<p><u>Lecture</u>

Sell Yourself, Not the Images</td>
<td><strong>Bob Davis</strong></p>
<p><u>Lecture</u>

Event Photography with Speedlites:

The Triangle of Light</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><strong>1:00 p.m.</strong></td>
<td><strong>Peter Hurley</strong></p>
<p><u>Live Shoot</u>

Shabanging Lenses

for Headshot Portraits</td>
<td><strong>Roberto Valenzuela</strong></p>
<p><u>Live Shoot</u>

Make It Speedy!

Speedlight Techniques on the Go</td>
<td><strong>Joe Buissink</strong></p>
<p><u>Lecture</u>

Staying Fresh and

Keeping the Passion</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><strong>1:45 p.m.</strong></td>
<td><strong>Clay Blackmore</strong></p>
<p><u>Lecture / Live Shoot</u>

The Complete

Canon Wedding Package</td>
<td><strong>Sandy Puc’</strong></p>
<p><u>Live Shoot</u>

Working With Children:

It’s the Little Things That Count</td>
<td><strong>Roberto Valenzuela / Michele Celentano</strong></p>
<p><u>Lecture</u>

The Power of Perspectives

in Storytelling</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p><strong>Live Learning Stage</strong>

The Live Learning stage in the booth will feature live shoots by Explorers of Light and other accomplished photographers (schedule subject to change).</p>
<table class="table table-striped table-bordered">
<thead>
<tr>
<th></th>
<th><strong>Monday, March 7</strong></th>
<th><strong>Tuesday, March 8</strong></th>
<th><strong>Wednesday, March 9</strong></th>
</tr>
</thead>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td>10:00 AM</td>
<td><strong>Peter Hurley</strong></p>
<p>Live Shoot!</p>
<p><em>Capturing Expression in a Headshot</em></td>
<td><strong>Laura Tillinghast</strong></p>
<p>Live Shoot!</p>
<p><em>Great Portraits Every Time</em></td>
<td><strong>Liza Gershman</strong></p>
<p>Live Shoot!</p>
<p><em>Weddings: Capturing All the Important Details</em></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>11:00 AM</td>
<td><strong>Sandy Puc’</strong></p>
<p>Live Shoot!</p>
<p><em>Pinup Portraits: A Temptation You Can’t Resist!</em></td>
<td><strong>Clay Blackmore</strong></p>
<p>Live Shoot!</p>
<p><em>From Start to Finish Canon</em></td>
<td><strong>Michael Ori</strong></p>
<p>Live Shoot!</p>
<p><em>Stills From Motion With the New 4K EOS-1D X Mark II</em></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>12:00 PM</td>
<td><strong>Michele Celentano</strong></p>
<p>Live Shoot!</p>
<p><em>The Magic of Speedlites and Reflectors</em></td>
<td><strong>Sandy Puc’</strong></p>
<p>Live Shoot!</p>
<p><em>Bellies to Babies: Pregnancy and Beyond</em></td>
<td><strong>Lindsay Adler</strong></p>
<p>Live Shoot!</p>
<p><em>Creativity on a Budget!</em></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>1:00 PM</td>
<td><strong>Laura Tillinghast</strong></p>
<p>Live Shoot!</p>
<p><em>Great Portraits Every Time</em></td>
<td><strong>Michael Ori</strong></p>
<p>Live Shoot!</p>
<p><em>Stills From Motion With the New 4K EOS-1D X Mark II</em></td>
<td><strong>Moshe Zusman</strong></p>
<p>Live Shoot!</p>
<p><em>Perfect Venue Lighting</em></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>2:00 PM</td>
<td><strong>Michael Ori</strong></p>
<p>Live Shoot!</p>
<p><em>Stills From Motion With the New 4K EOS-1D X Mark II</em></td>
<td><strong>Moshe Zusman</strong></p>
<p>Live Shoot!</p>
<p><em>Perfect Venue Lighting</em></td>
<td><strong>Clay Blackmore</strong></p>
<p>Live Shoot!</p>
<p><em>From Start to Finish Canon</em></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>3:00 PM</td>
<td><strong>Lindsay Adler</strong></p>
<p>Live Shoot!</p>
<p><em>Creative Explorations with Macro Photography</em></td>
<td><strong>Liza Gershman</strong></p>
<p>Live Shoot!</p>
<p><em>Weddings: Capturing All the Important Details</em></td>
<td></td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p><strong>Canon Professional Services</strong>

Also at the show, Canon Professional Services (CPS) will be providing a members lounge in Room 109 on Level 1. In the lounge, CPS members will be able to have equipment cleaned and checked (restrictions apply see<a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/explore/learning-center/wppi-2016" target="_self">https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/explore/learning-center/wppi-2016</a>), learn about new products, and have an image printed on the imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 and the PIXMA PRO-10 (limit one print per printer per member). Hours for the CPS Lounge will be as follows:</p>
<p>Sunday – 10:00 am -3:00 pm (Pre-show day)

Monday – 10:00 am -5:00 pm

Tuesday – 10:00 am -5:00 pm

Wednesday – 10:00 am -1:00 pm (Equipment pick-up only; no new items accepted)</p>
<p>Visit Canon at WPPI 2016 booth #401 to learn from Canon’s Explorers of Light and to participate in hands-on demonstrations of the new Canon EOS-1D X Mark II DSLR camera. Follow Canon throughout the show on Instagram at<a href="https://www.instagram.com/canonusa/" target="_blank">@CanonUSA</a> and Twitter at <a href="https://twitter.com/CanonUSApro" target="_blank">@CanonUSApro</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Adelino (Mar 4, 2016)

When will we be seeing samples by non Canon sponsored photographers?


----------

